# backlight bleeding tolerierbar?



## xenos1 (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe heute meinen neuen Monitor (Dell U2715h) bekommen und ihn natürlich gleich aufgebaut. Soweit ist alles in Ordnung, macht einen guten Eindruck und weiß zu gefallen. Jedoch ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass bei dunklem Bild die Ecken etwas heller sind, was ja backlight bleeding sein dürfte. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, inwiefern das tolerierbar ist bzw. ob ich ihn zurückschicken soll, da es bei diesem Modell ggf. selten auftritt und ich somit ein schlechtes Gerät erwischt habe?
Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich bei abgedunkeltem Raum mit schwarem Hintergrund ein Bild gemacht. Das Bild habe ich zusätzlich etwas bearbeitet, sodass es den wirklichen Zustand recht gut abbildet.

Also was meint ihr? Normal, tolerierbar oder wieder ab zur Post? 


Gruß, David


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Bei welcher Helligkeit sieht das so aus?


----------



## xenos1 (16. Juli 2015)

Ganz vergessen zu schreiben, sorry. Es steht auf 50 (Standardwert)


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Also für 50 und IPS ist das noch ok.
Da habe ich schon viel schlimmeres gesehen.
Die Frage ist halt, stört es dich?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Juli 2015)

Das ist voll i.O und sollte mal garnet auffallen.
Da hab ich schon ganz andere Dell U2715h gesehen.

Besser wirste es wohl net bekommen weil das normal ist ganz weg gibts net.
Aber wenns dich stören sollte was ich mir eig. net vorstellen kann dann musst ihn nochmal tauschen aber die gefahr nen schlechteren zu bekommen liegt wohl höher als ein besseren.


----------



## xenos1 (16. Juli 2015)

Das klingt ja schon mal beruhigend ^^ Im bisherigen Desktopbetrieb hat es mich nicht gestört, da es da nicht auffällt. Bei einigen Videos hat man es teilweise gesehen, wenn an den Ecken größere einheitlich dunkle Stellen zu sehen waren. Richtig störend war es nicht, es ist mir wahrscheinlich auch nur "richtig" aufgefallen, da ich davon wusste. Wie es sich in Spielen verhält, werde ich die Tage noch testen. 

Vom jetzigen Standpunkt aus würde ich sagen, ich kann damit leben. Auch wenn man für 480€ gerne einen perfekten Monitor hätte, aber das schein ja wohl doch ein allgemeines Problem zu sein, dass nicht vollkommen vermieden werden kann.

Danke euch zwei erstmal für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Ja, ist halt bei IPS mittlerweile Standard geworden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Juli 2015)

Ist das dein erster IPS Monitor?
Dann kanns schon sein das es wenn de es vorher net hattest schon auffällt aber das legt sich fix gerade wenns so gering wie oben ist irgentwann fällts net mehr auf.
Naja Teuer=net perfekt ist halt alles nur noch masse statt klasse siehe den  XB270HU wo man paar mal tauschen muss eh mal was anständiges raus kommt und das für 750€....


----------



## HisN (17. Juli 2015)

Ist wohl in Deinem Gusto was Du hinnimmst und mit was Du leben möchtest.


----------



## ludscha (17. Juli 2015)

Hat mein Dell U2715H auch, genau so wie deiner TE.

Mir fällt es mittlerweile nicht mehr auf.

EDIT: Hat deiner das auch TE ?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/396355-dell-u2715h-problemchen.html


MFG


----------



## Quat (17. Juli 2015)

Hat der nicht "nur" Edge LED Beleuchtung?
Komplett bleeding frei geht doch nur mit Full LED?


----------



## xenos1 (17. Juli 2015)

@ludscha, also dein geschildertes Problem tritt bei mir nicht auf. Da ists egal, wann der Monitor zugeschaltet wird.


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn du echtes schwarz willst braucht du ein Plasma Panel,das hat aber lags und Streifenbildung.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Da reicht auch VA, vor allem gibt es da Monitore zu kaufen und langsam sind die auch nicht unbedingt.


----------

